# Eclipse frage: Code Folding per Kommentare steuern?



## DarthShader (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne aus dem Visual Studio und C# ein nettes Feature: setzt man beliebigen Code innerhalb von bestimmten Kommentaren (ich weiß nicht mehr, wie genau diese Kommentare aussahen), so kann ich diesen Code, der von den beiden Kommentaren eingeschlossen ist, ausblenden.

Auch Eclipse bietet dieses Code Folding ja an. Bei jeder Methode oder jedem Kommentar-Block kann ich links am Rend auf das (-) klicken, und nur noch die Signatur der Methode wird angezeigt.

Aber kann ich das nicht ähnlich wie im VS selbst steuern, also sagen, welche Bereich ausblendbar ist?

Hintergrund: Ich habe einige Klassen, die sehr groß sind, da sie nach EJB Spezifikation viele Setter und Getter Methoden haben, die nix weiter machen. Dies nimmt mir jedoch total die Übersicht. Ich würde diese ganzen Setter und Getter einfach gerne mit einem Klick ausblenden, und nicht auf die Dutzenden von (-) manuell klicken.

Geht sowas in Eclipse?

Edit: Hier wirds natürlich sehr schön erklärt, unten gibts ein Beispiel für das Visual Studio, was ich ansprach: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code-Faltung
Danke!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,


```
ich kenne aus dem Visual Studio und C# ein nettes Feature: setzt man beliebigen Code innerhalb von bestimmten Kommentaren (ich weiß nicht mehr, wie genau diese Kommentare aussahen), so kann ich diesen Code, der von den beiden Kommentaren eingeschlossen ist, ausblenden.
```
du meinst regions...


```
#region Constants
...
#endregion Constants
```

Schau mal hier:
http://themindstorms.blogspot.com/search/label/Code folding

Gruß Tom


----------



## DarthShader (20. Oktober 2007)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schau mal hier:
> http://themindstorms.blogspot.com/search/label/Code folding
> ...



Hm, ich habe es installiert und die user defined regions auch aktiviert in den Eclipse Preferences. Aber es funktioniert nicht... dies ist mein Beispielcode:


```
// [start]
   
public void setBemerkungen( String bemerkungen ) {
	this.bemerkungen = bemerkungen;
}

public boolean isGone() {
	return gone;
}

// [end]
```

Ich kann da jedoch nichts ausblenden - die beiden einzelnen Methoden schon, aber nicht die Region. Habe ich die Kommentare falsch benutzt? Oder funktioniert das Plugin nicht mit Eclipse Version 3.3.0?

Hast Du es schon erfolgreich eingesetzt?


----------



## DarthShader (29. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich das nochmal aufgreifen darf - benutzt irgendjemand das Plugin fürs Code Folding? Falls ja, mit welcher Version?

Ich kriege es mit Eclipse Version 3.3.0 nicht zum Funktionieren, und Code Folding wäre mir sehr wichtig....


----------



## DarthShader (30. November 2007)

Hat sich in Sachen Code Folding in Eclipse mal was getan? Jemand da, der sowas benutzt, vielleicht sogar mit dem Coffee Bytes Plugin mit Eclipse 3.3 Europa?


----------

